# Shooting with two cameras and one off camera flash



## NYCPHOTO (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello all,

I have 3 600ex-rt flashes. I want to put two on bodies ( 5D3 and 6D ) and put the third on a light stand.

According to CPS I cannot do this.

They said two master flashes ( the ones on the bodies ) cannot connect to one slave. Meaning to do this, I would need to get a fourth flash so each Master runs it's own slave.

Has anyone found a fix for this? Surely I am not the only one who needs to fire two cameras ( not at the same time ) sharing a slaved flash. I do not want to add pocket wizards or such, just want to see if can be done with what I have.

Thanks for all suggestions.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 31, 2014)

Let me try it. Off the top of my head you can run multiple masters just fine.

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 31, 2014)

NYCPHOTO said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have 3 600ex-rt flashes. I want to put two on bodies ( 5D3 and 6D ) and put the third on a light stand.
> 
> ...



Canon CPS are idiots. Of course you can, you can have up to 15 masters and one slave, I can't believe the person you talked to was so stupid.

The first on camera master is the "Main Master" the second and any subsequent ones are called "Sub-Masters". Page 60 of manual.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 31, 2014)

Further to my last: I put a 600EX-RT on a 1Dx set as master. I put another light loose set as a slave. With that they lit up as per normal. A third light on a 5D2, set as master, lit the link button in amber just like it says in the manual, and both bodies triggered the slave light just fine. CPS missed that one.

Jim


----------



## NYCPHOTO (Aug 31, 2014)

As the saying goes...ask and you will receive....

You're right...don't know why I couldn't get this to work before...or why cps told me I couldn't...
but it's working just fine now!

Thank you Jim!!!!


----------

